# ebay listing j.c. higgins  man if i only had the money!!!



## hotrod62 (Mar 29, 2011)

not sure how this guy priced this old girls higgins with no fenders check out this listing  $2000.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/Sears-JC-Higgin...446?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f089a1d66


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Mar 29, 2011)

i have several jc  higgins  bikes  and   parts   for jc higgens  some rearends     id sell  some of this  stuff 
chucksoldbikes  if intrested ill put  pictures on here    for u  to see


----------



## Sulley (Mar 29, 2011)

If that gos for $2000 im putting mine up for $4000    LOL.  Sulley


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (May 2, 2011)

Hey Chucksoldbikes, have a J.C. higgins front spinger fork, sprocket and pedals, Thanks


----------

